# Mike Noel proposing we pay for county commissioner fines for breaking the law



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Sickening how these garbage representatives think tax money is to do whatever they want with.

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/may/28/lawmaker-wants-utah-to-aid-official-convicted-in-a/


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

If I remember right, Mike Noel also lead an ATV protest ride into a canyon near Kanab. He's a "Bundy" sort--wants the BLM (public) land for himself and his cronies. He was also very vocal about not allowing anglers stream access.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> If I remember right, Mike Noel also lead an ATV protest ride into a canyon near Kanab. He's a "Bundy" sort--wants the BLM (public) land for himself and his cronies. He was also very vocal about not allowing anglers stream access.


He also helped take funding away from phragmite control at the GSL. Why people vote these crooks in office is beyond me and most times not once but twice.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nothing surprises me in this state. Brainwashed.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

How do we keep electing yahoos like this? Isn't it bad enough that the county commissioner was convicted for doing something illegal and stupid? Now we have a representative requesting taxpayer dollars to appeal legitimate punishment for said stupid act. This might be more of a testament to why federal control of the public land, while certainly imperfect, isn't such a bad thing. Oftentimes, at a very local level "conservation" is almost a four letter word because it gets in the way of convenience.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

100% agree. People complain about government overreach and the government being to involved in our lives. What Rey neglect to acknowledge is that if isn't the government that's scary, it's bought politicians who have been given tons of money by people with certain objectives to reach and then elected into power by our clueless society that votes for the same and expects change.

I think Mr.Noel needs some pressure put on him so if you can I would email and or call and let your voice be known that we are tired of wasting money on corrupt individuals like himself.

Not to get to off topic but with 1% gaining 99% of revenues and holding more money than half the bottom 99% of Americans this country and our public lands have much more to worry about than BLM and Forest Service overreach. There's so many things that go on between politicians and private stakeholders in this country it's sickening, but The right winged news like to make you believe we have a government problem. We have a billionaire and bought politician problem in this country and most the public is too blind or lazy to dare take harder looks at things and just take what their fed. 

Aside from that quick rant this thought process and request by Mr. Noel is as corrupt, stupid, and ridiculous as they come. Why can't we all just go break any law we want then go to the legislature and ask them to pay our fines? I thought we lived in a country where everyone had the same rights and privledges?


----------



## RichardClarke (Nov 5, 2011)

Mike Noel is a real piece of work. He actually worked for the BLM for 25 years!!! He couldn't handle working for a woman supervisor, had personality clashes. They were ready to fire him, but he resigned instead. Ever since, he has a huge chip on his shoulder about the U.S. Federal Government. The guy lost out on a sweet government pension and now he has a huge vendetta against the BLM and the government. What a piece of work...
But he is hugely popular in southern Utah and usually runs unopposed when up for re-election


----------

